# The Firearm & 2A Meme Thread



## Back Pack Hack

How about a thread dedicated *to memes* about firearms and the Second?


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## bigwheel

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 81329


Looks like quite a few show off holes in that sign for a person to be trying to conserve ammo. Its beginning to look like the welcome to Hope Rkansaw Birthplace of Sick Willy Clinton city limit sign that had to be took down to protect innocent town folks a few years back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> Looks like quite a few show off holes in that sign for a person to be trying to conserve ammo. ..............


Or just the sign is printed that way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## paraquack




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## 0rocky




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Kauboy

Oh my... I could do this all day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## SGG




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Everyone should commit this one to memory.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Smitty901




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81505


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## KUSA




----------



## Coastie dad

Have you heard the one about..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Coastie dad said:


> Have you heard the one about..


No. How's it go? lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81623


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

These:


----------



## StratMaster

.................

View attachment 81655


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81683


----------



## keith9365

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 81377
> 
> 
> View attachment 81379


If any picture ever printed ever comes close to representing why we need the second amendment, this picture from the Nazi gas chamber is it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Urinal Cake




----------



## Urinal Cake

How to properly holster a hand gum







Holster?
What Holster?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Urinal Cake said:


> How to properly holster a hand gum...........


What hand gum?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81911


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81947


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Deebo




----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Ryū ga waga teki o kurau

Hanzo always sends me running!


----------



## Sasquatch

Plus its uncomfortable to sit.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81983


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Sasquatch

...........









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Urinal Cake

View attachment 82069


----------



## Urinal Cake

View attachment 82079


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 82093


That's right... if you put bowls on the bottom, the rifles on the upper shelf won't get clean.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

StratMaster said:


> That's right... if you put bowls on the bottom, the rifles on the upper shelf won't get clean.


And polymer goes in the top rack!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82159


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82267


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## ilmostrog

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 82219


This is one of the best yet. I smile every time I read it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82285


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## ekim

Or double tapped! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82343


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82389


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82403


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 82463


I laughed when I saw this. Then I laughed again because it dawned on me that few people in this world would actually get it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> I laughed when I saw this. Then I laughed again because it dawned on me that few people in this world would actually get it. :vs_laugh:


Thanks for making me feel old, asshole.

Hey! You're old, too! Probably older.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Thanks for making me feel old, asshole.
> 
> Hey! You're old, too! Probably older.


You're welcome. :tango_face_grin: Actually though you ARE younger than me.

What I was talking about though is few probably have any idea who or what Browning is, let alone a BAR.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> You're welcome. :tango_face_grin: Actually though you ARE younger than me.
> 
> What I was talking about though is few probably have any idea who or what Browning is, let alone a BAR.


It's worse than that. My son is 27. He's very smart; he has a technical degree from Auburn and everything. Do you know what they taught him about Korea and Vietnam, let alone WWII?

I fear for this nation.


----------



## Jammer Six

History is a humanity. It would be one of the things they let slide to cut a tech degree to two years. Wasn't even required for a paralegal associate's degree.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> History is a humanity. It would be one of the things they let slide to cut a tech degree to two years. Wasn't even required for a paralegal associate's degree.


History, if objective, is a recording of human endeavors.

When I say my son was not taught history, I mean he wasn't taught history even in high school.

Those in "charge" don't want the youth to know the past. Those in "charge" want to repeat it. They hope people like me will die before long.


----------



## Jammer Six

High school doesn't teach, in today's climate, high school prepares one for college. If your son made it through to a college degree, his high school's mission was accomplished.

How far would you go with your theory? Given the economics, given teachers buying their own supplies with their own money, just how much more would you pile on? Would you insist on history? Art? Music theory? Driver's Ed?

With dropping dollars (actually, the dollars are there. Here in Washington state, slightly more than 50% of all taxes, across the board, go to education. The reasons they don't make it to where they're supposed to be is an entirely separate subject, and is probably very different from state to state. We have our own tame asshat named Tim Eyman. You don't want him.) for school curriculums, what do you cut? What do you do?

We chose our objective deliberately: high school is to take middle school graduates and prepare them for college. More often than not, that means teach them to _survive_ college and come out with a degree. That is not the same objective as high school was in the 60s (or even the 70s) when it was recognized that high school might be the last stop before the job market.

There was just an article in the Seattle Times about how each year, college freshmen at the U of W say basically the same thing: "they told me it was going to be harder and faster here, but I didn't think it would be _this_ fast and _this_ hard."

Teaching a kid to survive that transition scholastically is a very different proposition from teaching him or her to balance a checkbook, cook a meal and hold a job.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> High school doesn't teach, in today's climate, high school prepares one for college. If your son made it through to a college degree, his high school's mission was accomplished.
> 
> How far would you go with your theory? Given the economics, given teachers buying their own supplies with their own money, just how much more would you pile on? Would you insist on history? Art? Music theory? Driver's Ed?
> 
> With dropping dollars (actually, the dollars are there. Here in Washington state, slightly more than 50% of all taxes, across the board, go to education. The reasons they don't make it to where they're supposed to be is an entirely separate subject, and is probably very different from state to state. We have our own tame asshat named Tim Eyman. You don't want him.) for school curriculums, what do you cut? What do you do?
> 
> We chose our objective deliberately: high school is to take middle school graduates and prepare them for college. More often than not, that means teach them to _survive_ college and come out with a degree. That is not the same objective as high school was in the 60s (or even the 70s) when it was recognized that high school might be the last stop before the job market.
> 
> There was just an article in the Seattle Times about how each year, college freshmen at the U of W say basically the same thing: "they told me it was going to be harder and faster here, but I didn't think it would be _this_ fast and _this_ hard."
> 
> Teaching a kid to survive that transition scholastically is a very different proposition from teaching him or her to balance a checkbook, cook a meal and hold a job.


You miss the point on purpose, don't you?


----------



## Denton

I can get in depth if you like. The history behind the history. Doesn't eally matter to those who fought the battles, though., and their stories should be remembered.


----------



## Jammer Six

And taught? Even if it's at the expense of what a kid needs to know to go to college?


----------



## Jammer Six

Denton said:


> You miss the point on purpose, don't you?


I think you frequently think something that is clear to you, but you write something else.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> And taught? Even if it's at the expense of what a kid needs to know to go to college?


Do you think it takes away from a youngun to have a clue, a small clue, about the past? The enginers before my sone knew about WWII. Vietnam. Korea. Seriously? You are trying to build a straw man and I'll not have it. I'l kock it down.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> I think you frequently think something that is clear to you, but you write something else.


It's written not for those who understand but for those who do not. It isn't written for those who prefer to demur.


----------



## Jammer Six

Denton said:


> Do you think it takes away from a youngun to have a clue, a small clue, about the past? The enginers before my sone knew about WWII. Vietnam. Korea. Seriously? You are trying to build a straw man and I'll not have it. I'l kock it down.


I'm relating my experience as I remember it.

It doesn't hurt the kid to know history; that's not the question. The question is what did you not teach him during that hour you spent teaching him about the second world war, and more importantly which of the two does he really need to survive as a freshman at the U?

We decided. No, a kid with a high school diploma from Seattle School district probably doesn't know much history. What history he or she will have learned will probably be either World history or U.S. history, but probably not both. The choice of which one is up to the kid.


----------



## Jammer Six

Denton said:


> It's written not for those who understand but for those who do not. It isn't written for those who prefer to demur.


Okay.

Between you and I, personally, there has been more than one instance when you clearly expected me to understand something and I didn't.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> I'm relating my experience as I remember it.
> 
> It doesn't hurt the kid to know history; that's not the question. The question is what did you not teach him during that hour you spent teaching him about the second world war, and more importantly which of the two does he really need to survive as a freshman at the U?
> 
> We decided. No, a kid with a high school diploma from Seattle School district probably doesn't know much history. What history he or she will have learned will probably be either World history or U.S. history, but probably not both. The choice of which one is up to the kid.


World history or U.S. history but not both? Really? Too much American blood has been spilled for that to be said.


----------



## Jammer Six

Yeah, it's been that way since at least 1980. They need X number of credits in either one, and X is one class. I don't know very many high school students who would take X+1 classes when there are other college entry requirements demanding their attention.

They start with a plan to apply to a specific college these days. As a freshman in high school. If their grades are high enough, some of them attend some of their classes at a community college, and get both high school and college credit for it.


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> I think you frequently think something that is clear to you, but you write something else.


Actually it was easy to understand.


----------



## inceptor

"Those who don't know history are destined to repeat it." Edmund Burke


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> Okay.
> 
> Between you and I, personally, there has been more than one instance when you clearly expected me to understand something and I didn't.


Doesn't matter.
Tomorrow evening I am to be a part of a podcast. The guest (besides me) is a Nazi. My friend wants to hear both sides. At first, I wanted to decline the offer to ne a part of it. Then I remembered things. I remembered walking through Dachau. I remembered sitting next to an old man at a gahsthouse in Germany, when I was looking for nothing more than a beir. I remembered a young Jewish girl who I taught English who's mothter was one of the youngest to survive Aushwitz.

You don't get it? Little I can do. I can't force history on you. I damned sure can't force the future on you. All I can say is I love you, my friend.


----------



## Denton

Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, now that we're back on track.........


----------



## Mad Trapper

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, it's been that way since at least 1980. They need X number of credits in either one, and X is one class. I don't know very many high school students who would take X+1 classes when there are other college entry requirements demanding their attention.
> 
> They start with a plan to apply to a specific college these days. As a freshman in high school. If their grades are high enough, some of them attend some of their classes at a community college, and get both high school and college credit for it.


I had enough credits to graduate as a junior. I should have left then for college, guidance counselor was AWOL. For senior year he asked why I was taking metal shop and power mechanics since I was taking AP physics and calculus? I told him I need electives and should have left last year.............. He also never told me , since I graduated with highest honors in math and science (never got a B), that several colleges would have given me 4 year scholarships.

WE had required US history in junior high school and I took western civilization in high school.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Jammer Six

Your president has started calling him "Moderate Dog Mattis".


----------



## Mad Trapper

Jammer Six said:


> Your president has started calling him "Moderate Dog Mattis".


Whose Your President?
Putin or Kim Jung?


----------



## Jammer Six

Hush, honey, the adults are talking.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Jammer Six said:


> Hush, honey, the adults are talking.


Take the phallus out of your mouth, can't hear what you said?


----------



## Jammer Six

That's not what a phallus looks like, Small Dog.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Jammer Six said:


> That's not what a phallus looks like, Small Dog.


Can't see it, in your mouth.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Black Cucks Matter ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82547


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Is it just me? Or are some images in this thread mysteriously suffering the same fate as Hillary's emails?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 82585


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Is it just me? Or are some images in this thread mysteriously suffering the same fate as Hillary's emails?


It's not you. Someone else accused the admins of trashing his pictures. I think they have a glitch.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 82585


In 20 years I'll be in my 80's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> It's not you. Someone else accused the admins of trashing his pictures. I think they have a glitch.


_Whose_ pictures?



inceptor said:


> In 20 years I'll be in my 80's.


So will I. But there's no age limit set forth in 2A.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> _Whose_ pictures?
> 
> So will I. But there's no age limit set forth in 2A.


Billy goat or whatever his name is.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> Billy goat or whatever his name is.


There's images that have been converted to links, and the links take you to "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> There's images that have been converted to links, and the links take you to "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."


 @Denton @Cricket ^^ Can y'all fix this?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> In 20 years I'll be in my 80's.


Speaking of which.............


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Speaking of which.............
> 
> View attachment 82591


Yup, that would be me. Except in a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## admin

Back Pack Hack said:


> There's images that have been converted to links, and the links take you to "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."


I need more information to track down the image. How was it uploaded, from your phone or computer? Did you upload from quick reply or did you upload from the advanced reply mode?


----------



## admin

Okay, I did some research on this. It is a vb4 bug. If you are using quick reply to add images using the picture icon, instead of going to advanced reply and using the paperclip to upload images, this can happen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cricket said:


> Okay, I did some research on this. It is a vb4 bug. If you are using quick reply to add images using the picture icon, instead of going to advanced reply and using the paperclip to upload images, this can happen.


Well poop!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Mad Trapper

What does GI Joe do on leave?





















Why go hunting of course!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


My brothers in arms felt that way when it was pistol day and I was on the range.

I felt that way on the rifle range.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> .........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Annie




----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Denver

I should be a millionaire by now!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## SDF880

View attachment 83137


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


After shooting the bad guy in the head, "You're not a daisy at all!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## spork

Back Pack Hack said:


> .....


The last one there has probably hurt more people in the U.S. than guns have...

Edit:
Well apparently replying to your attached image doesn't include the image. The above comment was in response to the air ratchet...

View attachment 83205


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


OK. That one made me laugh right out freaking loud!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> .....












_Oh you big meany!!!_


----------



## White Shadow

Annie said:


> _Oh you big meany!!!_


Ugh - People always seem to want to do things the hard way.

1 - Get some hearing protection
2 - Guy needs to wipe his face - there is some dirt on it
3 - Use that one shot on the cat, then you can hold onto it as long as you like


----------



## Back Pack Hack

White Shadow said:


> ..........3 - Use that one shot on the cat, then you can hold onto it as long as you like


......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## SDF880

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


Well I really don't but I like the cat!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Yes! I feel like I am just a donor to a cause when I pay my dues.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 91331

That is going to hurt, and leave a mark too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


:vs_lol: :vs_clap: :vs_lol:

It's easy to see he knows what he's doing. I figure his friends probably have about the same level of training.
@RJAMES friend of yours?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


Beside the obvious he's also holding the clip backward.


----------



## Sasquatch

So true.....

View attachment 91383


----------



## Sasquatch

Diversity!


----------



## Sasquatch

_Think about the children!!!!!!_


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> Beside the obvious he's also holding the magazine backward.


Fify. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> .....


Why is this meme makin' me think of Sam I am? I dunno, just is...

SAY! I LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
I DO! I LIKE THEM, SAM-I-AM!
AND I WOULD EAT THEM IN A BOAT.
AND I WOULD EAT THEM WITH A GOAT...
AND I WILL EAT THEM, IN THE RAIN.
AND IN THE DARK. AND ON A TRAIN.
AND IN A CAR. AND IN A TREE.
THEY ARE SO GOOD, SO GOOD, YOU SEE!
SO I WILL EAT THEM IN A BOX.
AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A FOX.
AND I WILL EAT THEM IN A HOUSE.
AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A MOUSE.
AND I WILL EAT THEM HERE AND THERE.
SAY! I WILL EAT THEM ANYWHERE!
I DO SO LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU, SAM I AM.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......





Annie said:


> Why is this meme makin' me think of Sam I am? I dunno, just is...
> 
> SAY! I LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
> I DO! I LIKE THEM, SAM-I-AM!
> AND I WOULD EAT THEM IN A BOAT.
> AND I WOULD EAT THEM WITH A GOAT...
> AND I WILL EAT THEM, IN THE RAIN.
> AND IN THE DARK. AND ON A TRAIN.
> AND IN A CAR. AND IN A TREE.
> THEY ARE SO GOOD, SO GOOD, YOU SEE!
> SO I WILL EAT THEM IN A BOX.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A FOX.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM IN A HOUSE.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A MOUSE.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM HERE AND THERE.
> SAY! I WILL EAT THEM ANYWHERE!
> I DO SO LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU, SAM I AM.


You people are seriously bent, and out of alignment; and that is one reason that I like this place. 
Back Pack Hack: Yes, I would be comfortable with that man sitting there, I have been that man at times. I dress badly, and I have carried a gun into a restaurant before.
Annie: I loved Green Eggs And Ham the first time that I heard it, I was hooked on Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> You people are seriously bent, and out of alignment;.........


And yet,..... oh so lovable!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Why is this meme makin' me think of Sam I am? I dunno, just is...
> 
> SAY! I LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
> I DO! I LIKE THEM, SAM-I-AM!
> AND I WOULD EAT THEM IN A BOAT.
> AND I WOULD EAT THEM WITH A GOAT...
> AND I WILL EAT THEM, IN THE RAIN.
> AND IN THE DARK. AND ON A TRAIN.
> AND IN A CAR. AND IN A TREE.
> THEY ARE SO GOOD, SO GOOD, YOU SEE!
> SO I WILL EAT THEM IN A BOX.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A FOX.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM IN A HOUSE.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM WITH A MOUSE.
> AND I WILL EAT THEM HERE AND THERE.
> SAY! I WILL EAT THEM ANYWHERE!
> I DO SO LIKE GREEN EGGS AND HAM!
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU, SAM I AM.


Since......... you asked for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## paraquack

*I hurt myself watching this.*
[video]https://www.facebook.com/DADDYGMOVEMENTS/videos/10205589117604467/[/video]


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> *I hurt myself watching this.*


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## White Shadow

You're going to give those knuckleheads ideas.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

White Shadow said:


> You're going to give those knuckleheads ideas.


They're already a lost cause.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Let's see if an animated GIF works......


----------



## Denton

Unfortunately, yes.


Back Pack Hack said:


> Let's see if an animated GIF works......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## WhatTheHeck

Back Pack Hack said:


> Let's see if an animated GIF works......


I nearly spewed coffee out my nose.
Thank you!

Did I really just say thank you for nearly having hot coffee come out my nose?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I just wanna know where the he11 girls like _this _are!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .....


Who hasn't been there, huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## White Shadow

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Needs larger sized holes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

White Shadow said:


> Needs larger sized holes.


Stroll by it and put larger holes in yourself. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Sasquatch

Not sure if I stole this one from this thread or not but if so its worth repeating.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .....


The day after bow season opened I never had a deer on camera during day light. They knew season started and went nocturnal. 15 minutes after dark the field was full of deer. That's a great picture and 100% right on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Fish

I use mine to test paint colors on :tango_face_grin:



Back Pack Hack said:


> .....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Texas

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 81775


I think these are legal in California. That magazine has to have a limiter though lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


I like the larger 20mm cans. Can fit a LOT in them.

View attachment 94061


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Bark4




----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Sasquatch

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...........


This is even funnier to those of us behind the iron curtain in Kommiefornia.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> This is even funnier to those of us behind the iron curtain in Kommiefornia.


............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> ........


Yes Santa, I would :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.............


----------



## White Shadow

Back Pack Hack said:


> .............


Who knew the FN 5.7 came in a black and white color scheme!?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## White Shadow

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Or just a gaming nerd who likes the Fallout franchise.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...........


And a cartridge in a bear tree.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..........


Name someone _who_ would still miss?

I would stumble and shoot the ground.


----------



## Denton

Yes; I corrected the grammar.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> And a cartridge in a bear tree.


It's a cartridge in a bare tree.

(We just had a post on grammar freaks).


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> It's a cartridge in a bare tree.
> 
> (We just had a post on grammar freaks).


Thanks much.

Don't forget; you have the right to keep and arm bares. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Thanks much.
> 
> Don't forget; you have the right to keep and arm bares. :tango_face_grin:


I thought it was_ write_.....

Or maybe it's _rite_..........

:devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## ekim

Denton said:


> Thanks much.
> 
> Don't forget; you have the right to keep and arm bares. :tango_face_grin:


Now your going to confuse The Tourist, play nice sir.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> ........


We hunted on the way to school, then on the way home. Sometimes fishing too.

Guns left w/principal, or if seniors, in a car/truck.

Nobody shot up anything but game we ate.

What has changed?

1) Parenting

2) Schools/discipline . Drug the youngsters instead of discipline them

3) Media. Blame the gun not the gunner. Make excuses for the creep, then blame the innocent. Then make them famous.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .........


A little lacking in the mag department.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> A little lacking in the mag department.


That's overflow from the _other_ safe. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...........


Notice the two bottles of Jamison behind her. Woman after my own heart... lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> Notice the two bottles of Jamison behind her. Woman after my own heart... lol


.............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......... .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...........


Heck, yes! I say, "Pew!" whenever I use the TV remote.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Heck, yes! I say, "Pew!" whenever I use the TV remote.


What about unlocking your car with the remote?


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> What about unlocking your car with the remote?


No, I'm usually running out the door like Dagwood when it's time to go to work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## The Tourist

Well, it's not like I'm telling a secret, but Denton goes "Pew, pew" when it's his turn to muck out the Prepper Forums bathroom.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> Well, it's not like I'm telling a secret, but Denton goes "Pew, pew" when it's his turn to muck out the Prepper Forums bathroom.


He probably goes "Pew Pew" when he's on the forum and he clicks his mouse.........:tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack said:


> he clicks his mouse....


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> Well, it's not like I'm telling a secret, but Denton goes "Pew, pew" when it's his turn to muck out the Prepper Forums bathroom.


Just for Denton:


----------



## A Watchman

View attachment 94821


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Mad Trapper

Elmer in Iraq


----------



## Mad Trapper

Next!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Chipper

Yeah I know it's not firearm related but I thought it was kind of funny and didn't want to start a new thread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chipper said:


> ..........didn't want to start a new thread.


Oh, please.... start one. We really need a meme thread about her.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## ekim

Back Pack Hack said:


> ........


But in my case a glock will not be needed or used.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## SDF880




----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SDF880 said:


> View attachment 94985


I've got a dollar that says she is unable to understand that even without the Constitution, we still have the right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ............


If only we had sensible Prius laws. For the children!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> If only we had sensible-sense Prius control laws. For the children!


Fify .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .........


The revolver. Always go with the revolver.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.,.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Sasquatch

I know not technically 2A related but I had to put it somewhere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> I know not technically 2A related but I had to put it somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 95089


We really need an Occasional-Cortex thread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> ........


I don't know where you get all the memes, but you freaking ROCK!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> I don't know where you get all the memes, but you freaking ROCK!


I was given a thumb drive full of 'em. So I figured I share 'em.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...........


I'll take the meds voluntarily if they make that face go away...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

StratMaster said:


> I'll take the meds voluntarily if they make that face go away...


You could always pour muriatic acid into your eyes. :devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Deebo

a little something i made this morning, after facebook took one down that had nooses and Clinton on it


----------



## Mad Trapper

Which Clintoon? They all need the same.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Deebo




----------



## Deebo

Sorry, heres the finished version


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Speaking of Kermit:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

As Miss Piggy would say, ...... "Kermie! Kermie! Kermie!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Here's one for a PF member we all know and love:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

............


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Dude, someone has already said I suppose, but keep on keeping on! Do you lie awake at nite to come up with this stuff? Rhetorical question. Bless you and yours!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I loved that show. That show is why I decided to become an MP and why I conducted myself as I did when I did L.E. duty.

I have no idea what's happened since then.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


You can't fix stupid


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> You can't fix stupid


But I can make fun of it. 'Specially when it's so entertaining.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


His parents should have been on the *Trojan team*


----------



## archangel




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## archangel




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


When you pull up to the Range and can smell the gunpowder.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chipper said:


> When you pull up to the Range and can smell the gunpowder.


Once you go Black, you'll never go back!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Once you go Black, you'll never go back!


.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Chipper said:


> When you pull up to the Range and can smell the gunpowder.


.

That's funny, first gun I ever shot was a 410, loved the smell of the spent shell, still do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


They have machine guns in Whoville?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> They have machine guns in Whoville?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## AquaHull

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


MeatChicken State vs University Of MeatChicken on CBS


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Back Pack Hack

There must be an echo in here.

.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## RedLion

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


When did Barry O serve?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> When did Barry O serve?


Who is Barry O?


----------



## The Tourist

I think he means Michelle's Oreo.


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> I think he means Michelle's Oreo.


Yep. The guy on the rifle in the pic looks a bit like Barry...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> Yep. The guy on the rifle in the pic looks a bit like Barry...


Looks like a white dude with green paint to me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack said:


> Looks like a white dude with green paint to me.


Well, Barry is part white, that's why he was such a lousy president. Self hate, hooking up with a black woman, and wanting a white one. Yikes, this guy should be on my shrink's couch for decades!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I guess I just don't see the connection to a white dude with green camo face paint.


----------



## stevekozak

The Tourist said:


> Well, Barry is part white, that's why he was such a lousy president. Self hate, hooking up with a black *man*, and wanting a white one. Yikes, this guy should be on my shrink's couch for decades!


Fixed it for ya.....


----------



## StratMaster

................................


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Not firearms related but....well you get the picture.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I'm 2/3s there.

I have manners, but only when required. And I'll stick my neck out to defend against a bully--sometimes.

But I absolutely will not offer to "fix stupid." If you make a putz of yourself ticking off a guy who can kick your ass, then that's on you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm 2/3s there.
> 
> I have manners, but only when required. And I'll stick my neck out to defend against a bully--sometimes.
> 
> But I absolutely will not offer to "fix stupid." If you make a putz of yourself ticking off a guy who can kick your ass, then that's on you.


I guess I missed the 'fix stupid' part of that one.


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> I guess I missed the 'fix stupid' part of that one.


If there was a season for hunting liberals, and even if it was restricted to single-shot weapons, politicians like Ms. Feinsten would not last long at all.


----------



## Mad Trapper

stevekozak said:


> If there was a season for hunting liberals, and even if it was restricted to single-shot weapons, politicians like Ms. Feinsten would not last long at all.


Should be an open season on them and RINOs every November. Restricted to ballot box.


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Yep! And the handbook of liberals, Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals, follows along with this step by step.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> View attachment 96147


Touting those could backfire. Some snowflake gets offended and you're red-flagged... something Trump supports.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

*@BPH*, yeah, a UPS truck full of ammunition would really be sweet, but I have no room to store it. Then again, I'm crafty and as paranoid of TEOTWAWKI as anyone.

If I saw a marauder, I'd just use a very sharp knife to end his miserable life. Then I still would have all of my ammunition and now all of his.

Wouldn't you be afraid that some hijacker with a gunpowder sniffing attack dog wouldn't raid your home for the stash, and just leave the bodies?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> *@BPH*, yeah, a UPS truck full of ammunition would really be sweet, but I have no room to store it. Then again, I'm crafty and as paranoid of TEOTWAWKI as anyone.
> 
> If I saw a marauder, I'd just use a very sharp knife to end his miserable life. Then I still would have all of my ammunition and now all of his.
> 
> Wouldn't you be afraid that some hijacker with a gunpowder sniffing attack dog wouldn't raid your home for the stash, and just leave the bodies?


----------



## The Tourist

LOL, okay, the joke's on me. However, if I see a "double up" parked in front of your house, can I have a case of one each .45 ACP and .22LR?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> LOL, okay, the joke's on me. However, if I see a "double up" parked in front of your house, can I have a case of one each .45 ACP and .22LR?


Sure! I can spare it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Running and gunning with these mags 100-200 rounds is of course not practical... but stacking them at a defensive prepared firing station you bet!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

If I have 10 guns, and the government wants to take 8 of them from me--

--I'll have one bloody mess on my new driveway.

I'm sure (by now) even the government minions have glanced at The Constitution. There's that embarrassing idea of "shall not be infringed."


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

...oooh, that Webley-Vickers is a great handgun, and it looks like it was made yesterday...


----------



## stevekozak

The Tourist said:


> ...oooh, that Webley-Vickers is a great handgun, and it looks like it was made yesterday...


I'd like to have one for poops and giggles!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

...so that's where my 1911 went...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

(What if you already have the gun--and it's hidden in the rack with the rest of them?)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> (What if you already have the gun--and it's hidden in the rack with the rest of them?)


You go get......... another one............ Duh!!!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Liberals! Oy, vey, you have to move. We did, fully eight miles outside of Madison to the cloistered and Republic estates of the 'burbs.

You should hear the celebrating on the Fourth of July. Oh, that's not firecrackers, those are guns! We all pack, and it is a holiday...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Never had to do that. I once felt guilty about a selfish gun purchase and bought her one, too. She loved it.

That's how we roll!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Fumigate!


----------



## Alteredstate

I just spent a few minutes reading a few of these, " good points" made in the memes.
I hope everyone realizes that the person's who believe in fluid genders and democratic socialism
Believe your mentally I'll because you post these memes.
The difference is so stark most can't conceive it.
The inevitable clash will not be a passive gesture in a meme.
I don't see the country staying operational with these deep separations.

Good luck all.


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Damn his was me yesterday. Went to a gun show but widely left my check book at home. Found 4 guns I would like to have.

Mauser 8mm
Mossberg shotgun
Marlin 3030 lever and
M&P ar15

Damn.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I have thought this exact thing several times.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Maybe after.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I suppose a high capacity belt fed will be OK under any upcoming high capacity mag ban.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## archangel

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


What kind of theme park supplies rifles without sights?

Bet its hard to win a prize


----------



## Back Pack Hack

archangel said:


> What kind of theme park supplies rifles without sights?
> 
> Bet its hard to win a prize


That's......... the whole.......... idea..............lain:


----------



## archangel

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's......... the whole.......... idea..............lain:


but I want a cupie doll


----------



## Back Pack Hack

archangel said:


> but I want a cupie doll


Not a Sasquatch dol.......... er........... '_Action Figure_"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Good boy!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Chipper

Sign on my shop door.


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One for @Camel923 since it's his signature here:


----------



## Camel923

Back Pack Hack said:


> One for @Camel923 since it's his signature here:


Guess that plate will be on my wish list.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> View attachment 97013


Seriously......... grip the mag?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 97061


You need a bigger wallet and a PU truck!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Didn't work never mind.


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 97117


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Actually I "liked" cause she is hot as all get out".


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I always answered the door wearing a shoulder holster.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Camel923 said:


> I always answered the door wearing a shoulder holster.


.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Mad Trapper

She's fugly as an eighty year old fence post, seagulls been $#!ting on


----------



## Camel923

Mad Trapper said:


> She's fugly as an eighty year old fence post, seagulls been $#!ting on


So your interested?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Camel923 said:


> So your interested?


Well, I wouldn't hit that with YOUR flacid sheep ranger

Here is one for YOU!

While the conclusions are suspect, you can't argue with the raw data: liberals are ugly. If you ever wondered why Michelle Obama is a democrat, it's because she looks like a man. Science has proven that Dianne Feinstein is a gun-grabbing leftist because she resembles some kind of bridge-guarding troll. Dog-faced Elizabeth Warren is a progressive pain-in-the-ass due to the fact that no one else would have her. I'm not being cruel here, this is science.

Besides, You hit up the H-Beast, not me!


----------



## Camel923

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, I wouldn't hit that with YOUR flacid sheep ranger
> 
> Here is one for YOU!
> 
> While the conclusions are suspect, you can't argue with the raw data: liberals are ugly. If you ever wondered why Michelle Obama is a democrat, it's because she looks like a man. Science has proven that Dianne Feinstein is a gun-grabbing leftist because she resembles some kind of bridge-guarding troll. Dog-faced Elizabeth Warren is a progressive pain-in-the-ass due to the fact that no one else would have her. I'm not being cruel here, this is science.
> 
> Besides, You hit up the H-Beast, not me!
> 
> View attachment 97361


&#55357;&#56834;. &#55357;&#56861; lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Hot Nursey's new hat.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Mmhmm...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I ain't no dummy.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

CSNY, 4 dead in Ohio. How many young folks are not aware of this? Sad. Maybe I missed it but didn't see anything on the pmsn about this.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

1skrewsloose said:


> CSNY, 4 dead in Ohio. How many young folks are not aware of this? Sad. Maybe I missed it but didn't see anything on the pmsn about this.


When I was a student at the UW-Madison, it was a big deal. Now I don't think a single word was said. My wife stays up late, and she tells me it never made the commercial news either.

This was my generation, and I cannot honestly say just who gave the command to use live ammunition on unarmed protestors. We had firebombing here, and the cops just rounded up the guilty parties. I did see National Guard military jeeps, but other than tear gas, no one fired anything.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

The Tourist said:


> When I was a student at the UW-Madison, it was a big deal. Now I don't think a single word was said. My wife stays up late, and she tells me it never made the commercial news either.
> 
> This was my generation, and I cannot honestly say just who gave the command to use live ammunition on unarmed protestors. We had firebombing here, and the cops just rounded up the guilty parties. I did see National Guard military jeeps, but other than tear gas, no one fired anything.


I've never known how to feel about the Kent State thing. I wasn't there, so I don't know who actually did what. We know some hippies threw some rocks and burned some buildings and we know some NGs fired some rounds from some M1s. In between those events, it is a bit fuzzy. It was a shit situation to be in, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


These look like the bad girls of Islam. Or else they're slaves. I'm not sure which. They're in chains. we can't know why.
Unfortunately, people can't know a woman in a burqa because she's under a sheet. We can't see if she smiles or crys. How can she talk to us? Talk about what? Bedding? Laundry? Isn't she supposed to stay at home and not go out unless her male family members escort her outside, and even then only during the day?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

History can be fun.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Told Lady Sas to file this knowledge away for later.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

Good form.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Sasquatch said:


> Good form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hope that has a 22lr adapter........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Marica

Well, dang. But you get the idea.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


They might oughta bring some of their friends too....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sasquatch

The Liberals have a point on this one. No one needs Infinity Stones to hunt.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> The Liberals have a point on this one. No one needs Infinity Stones to hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Six stones is more than enough............


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 98105


I guess her armed guards should go to prison then.........


----------



## Sasquatch

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 98105


That quote is EXACTLY why the founders gave us the 2A.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> That quote is EXACTLY why the founders gave us the 2A.


If I found her on the sidewalk bleeding out, I'd be happy to send the ambulance department a postcard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> If I found her on the sidewalk bleeding out, I'd be happy to send the ambulance department a postcard.


I remember reading a Joseph Wambaugh novel in which a police officer shot some scumbag, and the scumbag did not die immediately, so he placed his hat over the bullet wound and then started giving chest compressions "to save" the perp, when what he was actually doing was making him bleed out faster! I don't know why, but that occurred to me again here.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Love this idea! Pizza boxes make great targets! And as an added bonus, if one of your bullets picks up some pork grease on exit, and then kills a Muslim, you insure he goes straight to hell!!! No virgins for you, Achmed!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> Love this idea! Pizza boxes make great targets! And as an added bonus, if one of your bullets picks up some pork grease on exit, and then kills a Muslim, you insure he goes straight to hell!!! No virgins for you, Achmed!!!!


Now THERE'S an idea: Lube all your boomsticks with pork grease. That way, if you ever shoot a Muslim......:devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Now THERE'S an idea: Lube all your boomsticks with pork grease. That way, if you ever shoot a Muslim......:devil:


I shoot some grease groove bullets out of my MLers. I wonder how rendered pork fat works as lube? Might work for patch lube too with PRBs?

For conventional arms, I imagine a dab in the tip of a HP, would send the "devout" to their seven "virgins", provided by Lucifer.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I don't recognize that Azzhat? Whom is it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't recognize that Azzhat? Whom is it?


https://dailycaller.com/2017/06/14/...lence-kills-93-million-americans-a-day-video/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


He is a big fan/friend of the Chi-Coms, Chu Ki Hsummer


----------



## jimb1972

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


wow, Chuck Schumer with a genuine smile on his face. He should use that on his campaign posters.


----------



## Mad Trapper

jimb1972 said:


> wow, Chuck Schumer with a genuine smile on his face. He should use that on his campaign posters.


nothing genuine about Chu Ki. He is a traitor of the highest order.

:vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop: for his poster


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

This one got me laughing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Camel923

Too bad Reagan screwed us on full auto firearms.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

BTW, how would one go about starting this "Clowns are chasing people with machetes" movement in my local community?

I never liked clowns, and let's face it, clowns have caused more children to cry than to laugh--that alone should have them banned. And what's the biggest insult a fetching woman says about a lousy first date, why it's this, "_Yikes, I couldn't wait for the clown to take me home..._"

I have a great idea for a twist at the circus. We've all seen 17 clowns get out of a miniature automobile. Here's my idea, when the last clown gets into the car, lock all the doors and burn the car.

I'd buy all the kids popcorn to see that!

"_Pennywise, and a pound of hot lead foolish_."


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> BTW, how would one go about starting this "Clowns are chasing people with machetes" movement in my local community?......


It's called 'shooting a movie'.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I've got a couple of questions for her.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Back Pack Hack

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 99105


What about an AR-7? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Knucklhead




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rstanek

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Now I know why I never shop there.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

PETA vs. Bikers
Johnstown, PA (GlossyNews) – Local and state police scoured the hills outside rural Johnstown, Pennsylvania, after reports of three animal rights activists going missing after attempting to protest the wearing of leather at a large motorcycle gang rally this weekend. Two others, previously reported missing, were discovered by fast food workers “duct taped inside several fast food restaurant dumpsters,” according to police officials.

“Something just went wrong,” said a still visibly shaken organizer of the protest. “Something just went horribly, horribly, wrong.”

The organizer said a group of concerned animal rights activist groups, “growing tired of throwing fake blood and shouting profanities at older women wearing leather or fur coats,” decided to protest the annual motorcycle club event “in a hope to show them our outrage at their wanton use of leather in their clothing and motor bike seats.” “In fact,” said the organizer, “motorcycle gangs are one of the biggest abusers of wearing leather, and we decided it was high time that we let them know that we disagree with them using it…ergo, they should stop.”

According to witnesses, protesters arrived at the event in a vintage 1960’s era Volkswagen van and began to pelt the gang members with balloons filled with red colored water, simulating blood, and shouting “you’re murderers” to passers by. This, evidently, is when the brouhaha began.

“They peed on me!!!” charged one activist. “They grabbed me, said I looked like I was French, started calling me ‘La Trene’, and duct taped me to a tree so they could pee on me all day!”

“I…I was trying to show my outrage at a man with a heavy leather jacket, and he…he didn’t even care. I called him a murderer, and all he said was, ‘You can’t prove that.’ Next thing I know he forced me to ride on the back of his motorcycle all day, and would not let me off, because his girl friend was out of town and I was almost a woman.”

Still others claimed they were forced to eat hamburgers and hot dogs under duress. Those who resisted were allegedly held down while several bikers “farted on their heads.”

Police officials declined comments on any leads or arrests due to the ongoing nature of the investigation, however, organizers for the motorcycle club rally expressed “surprise” at the allegations.

“That’s preposterous,” said one high-ranking member of the biker organizing committee. “We were having a party, and these people showed up and were very rude to us. They threw things at us, called us names, and tried to ruin the entire event. So, what did we do? We invited them to the party! What could be more friendly than that? You know, just because we are all members of motorcycle clubs does not mean we do not care about inclusiveness. Personally, I think it shows a lack of character for them to be saying such nasty things about us after we bent over backwards to make them feel welcome.”

When confronted with the allegations of force-feeding the activists meat, using them as ad hoc latrines, leaving them incapacitated in fast food restaurant dumpsters, and ‘farting on their heads,’ the organizer declined to comment in detail. “That’s just our secret handshake,” assured the organizer.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Annie




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Sam Curren

Hi, i,m new here... will accustomed with very soon. Anyway, nice shots.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> View attachment 99639


Annie, I see you are a great fan of Annie Oakley. Believe it or not, it was one of my favorite TV shows of 1955.

Now for the serious question, how good a shot are you really?


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I see you are a great fan of Annie Oakley. Believe it or not, it was one of my favorite TV shows of 1955.
> 
> Now for the serious question, how good a shot are you really?


Oh. I don't like to brag...Nor lie.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> Oh. I don't like to brag...Nor lie.


Oh, it's more fun to stretch the truth. Yikes, I wouldn't have bothered to listen to any of the bizarre stories in old motorcycle saloons unless they were exaggerated for the fun of the tale.

In fact, one night I was rapt in attention as one of my brothers told a fascinating tale of being cornered by local police. The crux of the story was a bizarre chase through Madison, with Harley foot-pegs scraping rooster tails of sparks and the bikes thrown into corners at break neck speeds.

Finally the end of the story slowed, as the biker admitted that he and his compatriot had been forced into a blind alley leaving no room for escape. I turned to him in excited angst and cried, "_Good heavens, what happened next_?!"

The biker took a long pull on his chilled bottle of a big Bud, and softly related, "_Why, we were both shot and untimely died_..."

To this day I thought the story was the best I had ever heard or witnessed. I wish I had it on tape...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

My father taught me along the same lines, his saying was "No brag just fact".
@Annie Oh. I don't like to brag...Nor lie. I think I messed up this post but you get the drift.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## MountainGirl

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


I like that but damn she looks like a young Ellen DeGeneres lol


----------



## The Tourist

MountainGirl said:


> I like that but damn she looks like a young Ellen DeGeneres lol


Yes, and only someone as wealthy as Ellen DeGeneres could afford to have a completely left-handed AK-47 made especially for her.

I'm a tad cheaper. I did buy my wife a left-handed switchblade.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## KUSA

So I'm driving to this place today and noticed I forgot my darned hand grenades. I felt naked until I made it back home and got them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KUSA said:


> So I'm driving to this place today and noticed I forgot my darned hand grenades. I felt naked until I made it back home and got them.


No revolvers, hand grenades or fixed knives with serrated blades. Hmmm.... . I guess semi-autos, bazookas and folders are OK.........


----------



## KUSA

Back Pack Hack said:


> No revolvers, hand grenades or fixed knives with serrated blades. Hmmm.... . I guess semi-autos, bazookas and folders are OK.........


It clearly says no weapons. I'm just surprised that they didn't include bazookas in the picture. I mean, grenades, everybody has at least a dozen or so laying around right? Sure, not everyone has a bazooka but at least 1 out of 3 does.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KUSA said:


> ........ Sure, not everyone has a bazooka but at least 1 out of 3 does.


So, between the two of us, who are the 4 other PF members who don't? :vs_worry:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## SGG




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Liberals don't use facts..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> Liberals don't use facts..


Yes they do. They just use their own, misleading, contrived and inaccurate ones.


----------



## Slippy

Piratesailor said:


> Liberals don't use facts..





Back Pack Hack said:


> Yes they do. They just use their own, misleading, contrived and inaccurate ones.


ARRRR Matey, it be time to make the scalliwags walk the plank! Dead men tell no tales!

Happy International Talk like a Pirate Day me hearties!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> .........Happy International Talk like a Pirate Day me hearties!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Piratesailor

Shiver me timbers.. keel haul the damn liberals.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

Piratesailor said:


> Shiver me timbers.. keel haul the damn liberals.


Well, let's think that statement through for a moment. This forum does deal with survival, and many times we discuss TEOTWAWKI themes.

Ergo, we're going to need "volunteers" to march ahead of us into clearings to see if marauders are there. And, since the post Apocalyptic world will be in a state of disrepair, we'll need people to check damaged electrical outlets to see if they're hot. Food will rancid and someone will have to taste it first.

A trained survivalist would never do any of these things since, duh, he wants to survive. I'll bet a liberal would do any of these things gladly for a cookie and a pat on the head...


----------



## Piratesailor

The Tourist said:


> Well, let's think that statement through for a moment. This forum does deal with survival, and many times we discuss TEOTWAWKI themes.
> 
> Ergo, we're going to need "volunteers" to march ahead of us into clearings to see if marauders are there. And, since the post Apocalyptic world will be in a state of disrepair, we'll need people to check damaged electrical outlets to see if they're hot. Food will rancid and someone will have to taste it first.
> 
> A trained survivalist would never do any of these things since, duh, he wants to survive. I'll bet a liberal would do any of these things gladly for a cookie and a pat on the head...


Indeed.. good thinking. I was thinking keel hauling too as we'll need to scrape the barnacles off of some of the ships.


----------



## The Tourist

Piratesailor said:


> Indeed.. good thinking. I was thinking keel hauling too as we'll need to scrape the barnacles off of some of the ships.


...argggg, set sail for Tortuga...

My job, when sailing under the Skull and Bones, is to pirate any of the really good jokes. I consider it "walking the prank..."


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## SDF880

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I always keep a pillow under my gun!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SDF880 said:


> I always keep a pillow under my gun!


Yeah, we all know how dangerous pillow are.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rebeltaz

Back Pack Hack said:


>


I need this made into a t-shirt!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

rebeltaz said:


> I need this made into a t-shirt!


Well, as for becoming a nugget, I do think it's my ultimate fate.

Imagine the USA in a civil war, the opposition has tossed in with the Europeans and every street corner has become a bunker. The fighting one afternoon has been intense, and ultimately the skirmish stopped. A few citizens have ventured out, and they find a circle of dead Europeans around one also dead America loyalist.

One citizen makes this eerie statement, "_Hey, there's plenty of meat on this dead biker..._"

Welcome to The Millennial Civil War.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


I don't find that to be funny.

The .45 needs no friends. It's not fat; it is stout!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> I don't find that to be funny.
> 
> The .45 needs no friends. It's not fat; it is stout!


At least you picked up on the implications..... :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rebeltaz

OK... what am I missing here?


----------



## hawgrider

rebeltaz said:


> View attachment 100573
> 
> 
> OK... what am I missing here?


No hand grip. Commieforia compliant.


----------



## rebeltaz

Ahhh! I see said the blind man


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rebeltaz said:


> Ahhh! I see said the blind man


...to the deaf woman.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

First let me thank Back Pack Hack for those several moments of silence we need to compose our forum entries.

I must admit, as a Wisconsin boy I thought I knew about what all milk containers looked like. The California type, with the jug handled plugged, is a new one on me.

Now, here's why I'm confused. I would have guessed that some namby-pamby state would like to make a jug with less plastic, not more. This kind of reminds me of a handgun I saw in a recent magazine with two barrels. Every singular trigger pull fired two shots.

Of course, there's the obvious question. How does a busy mother pick up a bag of groceries, a milk jug with no usable handle and her infant with only two hands?

Yikes, her husband will have to now turn off the car radio ballgame, get out of his comfy seat, use his ancillary keys to open the passenger door and get back to the radio to monitor the play at the plate!

We're men, not supermen...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> First let me thank Back Pack Hack for those several moments of silence we need to compose our forum entries.
> 
> I must admit, as a Wisconsin boy I thought I knew about what all milk containers looked like. The California type, with the jug handled plugged, is a new one on me.
> 
> Now, here's why I'm confused. I would have guessed that some namby-pamby state would like to make a jug with less plastic, not more. This kind of reminds me of a handgun I saw in a recent magazine with two barrels. Every singular trigger pull fired two shots.
> 
> Of course, there's the obvious question. How does a busy mother pick up a bag of groceries, a milk jug with no usable handle and her infant with only two hands?
> 
> Yikes, her husband will have to now turn off the car radio ballgame, get out of his comfy seat, use his ancillary keys to open the passenger door and get back to the radio to monitor the play at the plate!
> 
> We're men, not supermen...


It's a stab at pistol-grip bans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


New Jersey, ain't it wonderful!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

I remember when all of us young men, used to somehow fall ill and miss school, the first few days of deer season.

I once had a miraculous recovery, after just one day of illness, venison cured me overnight. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> I remember when all of us young men, used to somehow fall ill and miss school, the first few days of deer season.
> 
> I once had a miraculous recovery, after just one day of illness, venison cured me overnight. :tango_face_wink:


You just need to start a fitness regimen. Fit'n this whole deer in the freezer.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

So true!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## watcher

My 0.02 cents worth..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

watcher said:


> My 0.02 cents worth..


2/100th of a cent? Isn't that, like, $0.0002? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rebeltaz




----------



## Back Pack Hack

rebeltaz said:


> View attachment 100803


Looks more like Gregory Peck.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## watcher

Sounds and looks good to me..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## The Tourist

watcher said:


> Sounds and looks good to me..


I like the graphic, but the picture isn't as urgent for me--I carry an automatic...

Yeah, yeah, if I'm running errands I carry an SW snub J-frame...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> I like the graphic, but the picture isn't as urgent for me--I carry an automatic...
> 
> Yeah, yeah, if I'm running errands I carry an SW snub J-frame...


That's my EDC as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rebeltaz

I like my tshirt version better


----------



## bigwheel

rebeltaz said:


> I like my tshirt version better
> 
> View attachment 100949


Southern Baptist?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rebeltaz said:


> I like my tshirt version better
> 
> View attachment 100949


Shooters and hooters?


----------



## rebeltaz

bigwheel said:


> Southern Baptist?


lol... Catholic


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Marica

So I wandered into Academy the other day to get some new hearing protection. Looked into the glass display. Said, "No thanks, I'm just looking." Walked out 45 minutes later with a S&W M&P .380, a $50 gift card, and knowledge that there's a $50 rebate, too.


----------



## The Tourist

*@Marica*, I also carry a .380 ACP, a SIG P238.

It doesn't print, and it's much faster when drawing against a Glock 19 or a Colt 1911. I never carried a Glock since plastic effects my asthma. But I had several 1911s and Officers ACPs. I found the name of the game was "survival" and not "looking cool."

My little P238 digests everything, and I encourage you to find a bullet profile that feeds, fires and ejects every time. Even if that round is not your favorite, remember that even "hardball" kills.

BTW, I was thumbing through magazines one sleepy afternoon at B&N, and I saw one Handguns Magazine that showcased lots of women. Check the racks before the new magazines arrive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Marica

> My little P238 digests everything, and I encourage you to find a bullet profile that feeds, fires and ejects every time.


I am quite pleased with my impulse buy. Took it out to our range this morning and did pretty well with it at about 7ft. The guy at the store suggested Aguila 95 grain for just getting comfortable with it. Haha. He was cautioning me about the recoil and when I told him what my carry weapon was, he laughed and said I'd be okay. Nice trigger pull, too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


"I'm ready" !!

What's the one with the wood grip? And is that another in the pocket of the passenger door?


----------



## The Tourist

Marica said:


> What's the one with the wood grip? And is that another in the pocket of the passenger door?


I understand the idea, but I think that defensive adjunct suffers. If you need two pistols for the events of the day, one belongs in a kidney holster and the other one in your jacket.

You might not be able to carry that car, but anyone can carry two pistols. What if one of them experiences a stoppage?


----------



## SGT E

Proud to be from Guntucky...


----------



## The Tourist

Living in Wisconsin, my family usually had to go through Kentucky to get to Florida. Sure, lots of times my dad took a really long loop to get to FLA, but I remember the car trips.

I have to be honest, even in 1964 there were no ******** in Kentucky. I just assumed the ******** got 'em. Hey, I was only 14, and I assumed the fight was over before we got there...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper

A little off topic, but addresses the problem:


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## rstanek

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Nice try.....


----------



## Mad Trapper

Nothing like a steady rest for long range shooting


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rstanek said:


> Nice try.....


Works better than Karen Mallard's method. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Works better than Karen Mallard's method. :vs_OMG:


That dumb lady still hasn't been charged...
But I sure as hell better send in $200 and ask permission before I make one, or I go to jail for a decade.

This country needs a good reset.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kauboy said:


> That dumb lady still hasn't been charged.........


'Cuz she was running for office. We all know elected officials aren't subject to the laws the rest of us peons are. So it's no stretch of logic to extend that *cough*cough*courtesy*cough* to someone tossing their hat into the ring.

For those who aren't in on the topic:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Cuz she was running for office. We all know elected officials aren't subject to the laws the rest of us peons are. So it's no stretch of logic to extend that *cough*cough*courtesy*cough* to someone tossing their hat into the ring.
> 
> For those who aren't in on the topic:


Mallard, what a bird brain, hehe.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Mallard, what a gnat brain, hehe.


Fify.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


I was thinking mallard's a duck and a duck's got a bird brain, but gnat'll do. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 23897




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


That is where a big @#!$ing mean dog would be helpful.

Or mean armed wife/GF......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## 1skrewsloose

On another site folks poked jabs at me when I said I kept a gun in the bathroom. That's one place you're the most vulnerable. I told em to pound sand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1skrewsloose said:


> On another site folks poked jabs at me when I said I kept a gun in the bathroom. That's one place you're the most vulnerable. I told em to pound sand.


You certainly don't want to get caught with your pants down! :bs:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

And in the CHISTMAS SPIRIT......


----------



## Mad Trapper

double post


----------



## Back Pack Hack

*Echo! * *Echo!* *Echo!* Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper

And I'll add that the Las Vegas shooter was a left winged nut job too....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Chiefster23




----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 101899


When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## rebeltaz

Hmmm... animated gifs don't work? Well... here's the link: https://uploads.disquscdn.com/image...2719bb960402c2a7765aa1c9e0dc12e848a7041e5.gif

It's worth it for a laugh.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## rebeltaz

As a 3d printer owner... I want that STL!


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102031


Nothing like the smell of REAL blackpowder going off.....


----------



## dry_wash




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Verba Bellum

AR-15 in action


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

New AR-15 lower from Palmetto :vs_lol: :vs_laugh: :tango_face_wink:

Note the Virginia flag "Sic Semper Tyrannis" - Latin for ""Thus always to Tyrants".









The lower has a Klansman getting stomped........


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## jimcosta

*How to train non-shooters after TSHTF.*

Rumor has it that an illegal sound suppressor can be fabricated for about $40. 22LR subsonic ammo fired through a rifle with a suppressor yields only the sound of the action recycling; sounds like a BB gun. Rounds 1050 feet Per Second (fps) which is subsonic and will not jam like the lower speeds will.

If you don't have a suppressor you can use Sub Sonic 22 ammo down as low as 600 fps that will produce only 50% of a regular 22LR (1400 fps.). However they may not eject correctly so use for training purposes only.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ruger MK-1 pistols can have a bolt lock added along with a suppressor for quiet use with subsonic ammo.

Fire a round, press release and pull back bolt for next round.

When I was a 12 year old kid back in the 50's, 

I had a 22 rifle with a Hiram Maxim silencer on it, was given to me by my grandfather.

The rifle was a pump gun, I shot 22 longs out of it, quiet as can be.

I use to shoot rats in the cellar with it.

One can be made from EMT and some washers as standard components.

Only piece that needs making is the adapter.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## paulag1955

Not really a meme, just a funny photo.

"Is my gun printing?"


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102341


Amen to that.


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102395


So does Idaho, if you turn it 90 degrees clockwise!


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> So does Idaho, if you turn it 90 degrees clockwise!


That MD picture looks more like a bump stock.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> So does Idaho, if you turn it 90 degrees clockwise!


California looks like a 'high capacity' magazine.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102469


Should be license plate readers in TX looking for CA plates.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102567


The building in the background is an "Associated Credit Union of Texas", and that's the Texas state flag.
The firearm on the man's back appears to be a pistol, due to the "blade" on the buffer tube.
He's technically in violation of Texas law, since all openly carried pistols must be in a belt or shoulder holster.

I don't say this to be a stickler. I say this because it quickly became apparent to me, when I put together my first AR pistol, that it could not be carried like a long gun in Texas. If I wanted to transport it in my truck, it had to be concealed, or carried in some form of "holster" on my person, to be considered legal.
Yeah, it's dumb, and I long for the day when we do away with such stupidity. However, if we are going to continue using the wonderful little "it's a pistol, not an SBR" caveat the law has left us, we have to accept the rest of the law as well. Otherwise, why bother with the caveat?


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Marica

"They picked a fight with a set of people who are tired of it. We're tired of being the whipping boy. Every time somebody shoots up a bunch of people in a gun-free zone, they come after us, and we're tired of it. We're fed up, and we're not giving up any more. We're not the problem," he told Secrets.

Van Cleave's group and another organization, Gun Owners of America, have helped to spark a pro-gun movement in Virginia that did not exist before Democrats swept the November 2019 elections.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-fight-new-virginia-bans-were-not-the-problem


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## csi-tech

This one was making the round at my sons shop at Sig USA.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Piratesailor

Kauboy said:


> The building in the background is an "Associated Credit Union of Texas", and that's the Texas state flag.
> The firearm on the man's back appears to be a pistol, due to the "blade" on the buffer tube.
> He's technically in violation of Texas law, since all openly carried pistols must be in a belt or shoulder holster.
> 
> I don't say this to be a stickler. I say this because it quickly became apparent to me, when I put together my first AR pistol, that it could not be carried like a long gun in Texas. If I wanted to transport it in my truck, it had to be concealed, or carried in some form of "holster" on my person, to be considered legal.
> Yeah, it's dumb, and I long for the day when we do away with such stupidity. However, if we are going to continue using the wonderful little "it's a pistol, not an SBR" caveat the law has left us, we have to accept the rest of the law as well. Otherwise, why bother with the caveat?


Well damn..until you mentioned it I didn't notice the picture background. That's 96 (league city parkway) and walker street.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102643


Dicraprio is a dumbass, 2nd amendment hating POS


----------



## Deebo

Mad Trapper said:


> Dicraprio is a dumbass, 2nd amendment hating POS


Who is protected by men with guns..


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 102703


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## SOCOM42

Chipper said:


> I suppose a high capacity belt fed will be OK under any upcoming high capacity mag ban.


No, they put a ban on my belts here, post 94 ban, 10 rounds only, however there is the grandfather cause, my std. short one is 50 rounds,

The long is 100 rounds and called a fortress belt, but they can all be linked together to form any size, cans hold them @ 250 rounds.

My pre-ban's are from the 1930's and 1940's, date marked right on them.

ALL of my mags are pre-ban except the ones I got while on the PD.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102837


Good Lord!
How does anyone even get a quarter into that attempt and still think "this is going well, I'm sure it will be fine"?


----------



## jimcosta

This is an *update* on the earlier story about the man who had a handgun laying on his coffee table and was shot in the leg by accident when his dog chewed it.

As it turns out, detectives investigated the day after and concluded his dog came home early and caught another dog humping his leg.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 102837


Someone is an IDIOT!

I made the first 12 of several 100,000 from raw forgings that were accepted by the US Government.

They were the tool room samples at H&R in 1968.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## NKAWTG

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 81519


OMG! She's flashing a white supremacy sign... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## 1skrewsloose

We can't find anyone who wants you yet. My mother used to tell us kids we could at least try to act normal.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Take the wife out shooting.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## csi-tech

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 103107


And how many times are we going to hear someone click the hammer back on a Glock Lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 103173


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Copied from another site.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 103543


I built a folding shotgun for a buddy. He found it fit perfect in a ukulele case.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 103633


And what I see is a Mauser bolt....


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## rstanek

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 103661


I didn't know smith and Wesson's came with a 115 round magazine, I wonder if you can get a holster to work with that.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rstanek said:


> I didn't know smith and Wesson's came with a 115 round magazine, I wonder if you can get a holster to work with that.....


Just remember... that's 115 rds *on the metric scale*!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just remember... that's 115 rds *on the metric scale*!


9mm is metric


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> 9mm is metric


So is 10mm.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> And what I see is a Mauser bolt....


Looks like a 1895 Mauser.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Looks like this to me


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Piratesailor

SOCOM42 said:


> Looks like a 1895 Mauser.


I think it's a 1909 model. The older versions had a magazine forward of the trigger guard.

I have a 1909 Peruvian Mauser and had an Argentine Mauser years ago.


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> I think it's a 1909 model. The older versions had a magazine forward of the trigger guard.
> 
> I have a 1909 Peruvian Mauser and had an Argentine Mauser years ago.


It has no thumb slot, can't see anything of the floor plate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> It has no thumb slot, can't see anything of the floor plate.


No love for later post? M70


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> No love for later post? M70


Looks like a stock photo.

Have worked on many in the past, triggers and scopes.

Have a friend that collects them has about 200 I think, up to .458.

He has none of the new crap put out after the fall.

Myself, they are great guns, better than the Rem crap by a long shot,

I just don't own any, not interested in sporting rifles.

We all have our individual interest.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Looks like a stock photo.
> 
> Have worked on many in the past, triggers and scopes.
> 
> Have a friend that collects them has about 200 I think, up to .458.
> 
> He has none of the new crap put out after the fall.
> 
> Myself, they are great guns, better than the Rem crap by a long shot,
> 
> I just don't own any, not interested in sporting rifles.
> 
> We all have our individual interest.


Yup a stock photo @SOCOM42. All my firearms were lost in a boating accident........

I'm partial to the pre-64 Wins as they were still made by gunsmiths and fit and finish are excellent. M70s, M94s.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> Yup a stock photo @SOCOM42. All my firearms were lost in a boating accident........
> 
> I'm partial to the pre-64 Wins as they were still made by gunsmiths and fit and finish are excellent. M70s, M94s.


As I said after the fall(1964) they turned to junk.

Back in the early 60's I owned one in 220 swift that had a Unertl 10X scope on it, used it for woodchucks.

That had a heavy target barrel on it, accurate as hell with hand loads.

Us to whack them on the farm @ around 300 yds.

I stopped hunting anything after that except for rats and mice.

A friend who was in the USAF from WW2 through Nam. use to use the same model except he had a 24X Unertl and in 30/06.

When off duty in Nam. he would take it and climb up and into the watchtower, there he would cap VC out to 1,000 yards with it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> As I said after the fall(1964) they turned to junk.
> 
> Back in the early 60's I owned one in 220 swift that had a Unertl 10X scope on it, used it for woodchucks.
> 
> That had a heavy target barrel on it, accurate as hell with hand loads.
> 
> Us to whack them on the farm @ around 300 yds.
> 
> I stopped hunting anything after that except for rats and mice.
> 
> A friend who was in the USAF from WW2 through Nam. use to use the same model except he had a 24X Unertl and in 30/06.
> 
> When off duty in Nam. he would take it and climb up and into the watchtower, there he would cap VC out to 1,000 yards with it.


I never had a target barrel M70. My favorite deer gun was a pre-64 M70 06 w/Denver redfield scope/mounts/butler creek covers. The other was a M94 30-30, that was great for slinking through brush. Not as good a shooter as my uncles Marlin 336, but < 100 yrds great with opens.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## hawgrider

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 103711


Hollowpoints don't stand a chance against my surgical slicer.
Wait... wrong thread. Btw my aunt Clara the clairvoyant was the founder of the club and while I was at the mall it was a close call as when I went to reach for my slicer my rocker fell off my colors but other than that I've got to start up my gas fireplace and get to polishing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

hawgrider said:


> Hollowpoints don't stand a chance against my surgical slicer.
> Wait... wrong thread. Btw my aunt Clara the clairvoyant was the founder of the club and while I was at the mall it was a close call as when I went to reach for my slicer my rocker fell off my colors but other than that I've got to start up my gas fireplace and get to polishing.


Let me guess, you're from Madison Wi.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 103819


Technically, that quote wasn't actually included in the Marbury vs. Madison case, but is a roundabout summary of the intent.
It stems from a snippet from the court's opinion, penned by Chief Justice Marshall, "*...that a law repugnant to the constitution is void...*"

I'm nitpicking, and nobody likely cares, but when *quotes* are misquoted, it really chaps my hide.
:spank:

"Don't believe everything you read on the internet." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kauboy said:


> ........"Don't believe everything you read on the internet." - Abraham Lincoln


It's actually attributed to Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's actually attributed to Thomas Jefferson.


Thought it was Gore the actual inventor of the internet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Denton

2nd bass but only because I like the good vibrations.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## SOCOM42

The LGS has one Glock just like that, keeps it in the display cabinet with working glocks.

Now, I have 2 Glocks a 17 and a 23, both are "v" 1's, only ones allowed in the state.

I did not buy either of them, I inherited them from two different people.

Both sit in strategic places in the home ready to use.

Have 10 spare mags for both.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2011/3/29/the-m1911-gets-a-zero/


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Girls gotta have fun too...…


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104093


Thanks BPH!!!

Reminds me of the last pooch I loved, and loved me!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104189


A hard swift kick , to see if *it* had nuts!!! Then tell his handlers to get him off my doorway.


----------



## rstanek

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104189


First I would have to stop laughing, which would probably take awhile, then assertively tell him to get the hell off my property.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rstanek said:


> First I would have to stop laughing, which would probably take awhile, then assertively tell him to get the hell off my property.....


.... along with his armed security detail.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Copied from another site


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## rswink

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104243


Besides, my wife would rather shoot her 870 than my MSR

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104243


Lots of recent D-rat sponsored bills that would ban the 870.

It's time to stop the death of a million cuts to our rights.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MountainGirl

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104299


Oh, this one so needs repeating, and yes, I saved a copy. 
Thanks!:vs-kiss:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

I quit shaking hands not because of the virus but people are out of TP.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## watcher

They should think twice..


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

New AR accessory.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104693


Then let's start with Congress... ALL of them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## 1895gunner

Just doing what every American patriot is doing...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1895gunner said:


> Just doing what every American patriot is doing...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 105067


Is that one of those rounds the law requires to have a serial number on it? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 105157


Close, no beer and no ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chipper said:


> Close, no beer and no ammo.


Beer's in the fridge in back. Ammo is aisle 4.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## KUSA




----------



## 1895gunner

Just posting a Marlin 1895 of mine today.


----------



## Mad Trapper

1895gunner said:


> Just posting a Marlin 1895 of mine today.
> 
> View attachment 105197


45-70s are kick ass!!! I want a 45-110


----------



## Mad Trapper

Too much silicone and no shotguns, but legs are nice

the boobs w/gun post


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Copied from another forum.


----------



## Chipper

:vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Smitty901

Here you go


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> View attachment 105797


I wish I could like this one twice!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> I wish I could like this one twice!!


I'll use my like for ya.....


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## SOCOM42

Here ya go!



Smitty901 said:


> View attachment 105797


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'll use my like for ya.....


Thank you, Sir!!


----------



## stevekozak

SOCOM42 said:


> Here ya go!


And Thank You, Sir!!!


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Annie

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Chipper

Copied form another forum


----------



## 1skrewsloose

@Annie, brings back memories, My father bought a springfield model 15 with weaver 4x scope at an auction. Think I was 9 or ten, brought home more small game than I think with any gun I've ever had. Back then if you spent shells you better have something to show for it. I was looking at it the other day, think it actually has wires, not etched in glass for the crosshairs.


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack

..............


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..............


That will send some liberals into a tailspin... while hitting their brakes. LMAO.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> That will send some liberals into a tailspin... while hitting their brakes. LMAO.


That's the only way any of my guns will hurt anyone.... especially in the shin.


----------



## bigwheel

Annie said:


> View attachment 106295
> 
> 
> Ah, the good old days.
> 
> View attachment 106297


had me a fine Iver Johnson in the .38 SW back in about 69. Forty bucks grand new. Had to drop the cylinder to get the hulls out seems like.


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## patrioteer




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Chipper

From another forum.


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 107865


Didn't seem to work at all!

Do ARs slam fire? If so could have been more nasty.

I'm a M1/M14 type of guy so don't know?


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> Didn't seem to work at all!
> 
> Do ARs slam fire? If so could have been more nasty.
> 
> I'm a M1/M14 type of guy so don't know?


Insinuation is that a 30 cal bullet was launched in a (not out of) 22 cal barrel.:vs_laugh:

That is no way to run a squeeze gun!:devil:

Should have talked to the Wehrmacht first.:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42

double post


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Chipper

Copied off another forum.


----------



## Murdock67




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper

I might be getting engaged!!!

O.K. for a laugh!


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Copied from another forum.


----------



## Kauboy

Chipper said:


> Copied from another forum.


Reminds me of William Wallace, as portrayed by Mel Gibson in "Braveheart".
A simple man who wanted to be left alone, wife murdered, home destroyed, became the very epitome of death...
When he rode into the bedroom on horseback of the sleeping man, and crushed his skull with a mace without a word exchanged... Yeah, you don't want to mess with men who just want to be left alone.

My sig line poignantly states my opinion on the matter.


----------



## KUSA

Chipper said:


> Copied from another forum.


I never knew how to put my feelings into words until now.


----------



## sumona

Lets, get back with the latest guns and pistols in Gachalife pour pc game with your friends.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

sumona said:


> Lets, get back with the latest guns and pistols in Gachalife pour pc game with your friends.


Your attempt at spam failed: You forgot the link.


----------



## Eyeball

Open carry-


----------



## Triumph

Assault Musket









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper

Santa was a little early this year. CMMG Banshee 300 in 10mm. Even got it for under retail not several hundred higher like on Gun joker.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


>


"Oh, but don't worry... your application will be 'expedited' and that pesky tax will be 'retroactively exempted'. We don't want to punish anyone. We just want to know who has them. Trust us!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Tanya49!

Real gun control


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------

